# Holden



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bakesale said:


> Anyone else rock Holden? I got the Bejamin Jacket in canvas and Maurice pant in black. With such muted colours in the pants and jacket what kind and colour toque and goggles should I rock? Everything from other brands is so colourful this season and its really difficult to find something that compliments the outfit. Thats another issue I have, not being as colourful as my friends who are going to be wearing dumb shit like lime green jackets with blue pants.
> 
> I was thinking a purple Airblaster belaclava and some white Anon goggles. Or a brown chunky knit toque with brown goggles. This picture is of the jacket/pants with the red goggles i rocked last season.
> 
> ...


looks pretty sweet imo, i dunno how many ppl on here are gunna like it but eh..i like holden, its high quality stuff that you can were without looking like your from the ghetto..im picking up some pants for xmas


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah thanks. The only thing i'm worried about is that it will be uncomfortable when i'm on the mountain. I like to ride big mountain and through gnarly glades with cliffs, i'm just not into park. So i'm worried that i'll be constricted or look like an idiot rippin' through tree lines with my tight pants. 

Any suggestions for a toque?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

edit:nevermind lol..


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't own any personally, but would love to. Holden is a local NW company, I think in OR. They are really eco-friendly and make quality stuff. Good designs that you could wear on the street, none of that neon or overly flashy/baggy stuff.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i got the northfield 3ls about 2 weeks ago and i cant use em till thursdayyy!!!!!i hate xmas;p


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

My wife just bought some Holden pants and they are pretty high quality. My only gripe is that you can't hike the pant leg up, at least with her pants. So they will drag when walking.


----------



## svenreed (Mar 3, 2009)

i rock holden also, 3l northfield and ward pants. however, the jacket is a little small and i didn't return it right away so now i need to sell it, if anyone is interested, let me know whats really good. haha.


----------

